# Jura XJ9 Professional



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have come up with a great offer!

Jura XJ9 Professional bean to cup machine to lease.

We are please to announce our special offer on Jura XJ9 Professional bean to cup machines. This does not get any better. for £1999 + VAT you will get XJ9 pro plus cool control and free cleaning materials and coffee beans. This retails well over £3,000 + VAT

JURA Special Leasing Offer

XJ9 Professional + Milk Cooler + FREE cleaning materials and coffee beans

Price £1999 + VAT

Monthly Weekly Daily

36 months £72.24 £16.67 £2.40

60 months £48.34 *£11.15 * £1.60

The above figures are all subject to vat. Sell 2 cups of coffee a day to cover your costs!

*subject to status

call: 0843 289 6422 or email [email protected]

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/index.php?route=information/news&news_id=67


----------

